# Saganaki



## Co4ch D4ve (Jan 9, 2018)

So, I have not smoked this cheese appetizer yet (putting an order in to Amazen now for a amnps)... but here is a non-smoked version. Looking forward to smoking the cheese first and then making this appetizer soon. 


Cut some Greek cheese into 1/2" - 5/8" slices. I used kefalograviera for this version. (Other choices could be graviera, kasseri, or kefalotyri)
Wet the cheese by dunking into water or holding under running faucet. 
Press cheese into flour on all sides. Shake off excess flour. 
Heat some olive oil in a non-stick pan on medium high heat. 
Fry cheese in pan until golden brown on both sides. I turn the cheese with a fork and not a spatula. Seems to work better. 
Plate and add a squeeze of lemon just before serving. 
Serve with some warm pita bread. 
This is a big hit with the family. I've seen this appetizer served while flaming after a shot of liquor is lit. 

Give it a try!
Dave


----------



## motocrash (Jan 9, 2018)

Looks tasty Dave! I love sheep and goats milk cheeses.Can't wait to see the smoked version.What species of wood are you gonna smoke with?


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Jan 9, 2018)

Thinking about using Apple or cherry.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 9, 2018)

Smoked or not just throw some Saganaki my way. I love that stuff.

That plate with cheese half eaten looks awesome.


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Jan 9, 2018)

I turned around to get my phone/camera and the kids ate about 1/3 of the cheese!


----------

